# Best Sling/Wrap for Hip Carry 10 month old+ (Tall Mama!)



## lisko15 (Sep 26, 2008)

I saw the other thread, so I didn't want mine to seem duplicated. My DS is 10 months and probably 21 pounds. Problem is he HATES his stroller. I had a Moby when he was an infant, but ended up getting rid of it since he never liked being that squished.

I'd like to get something to hip carry him for walks especially. We have a field/path in our backyard and if I could hip carry him that would be wonderful! We have an Ergo, but he's getting too big for front carry. If I back carry him he will *Totally* pull my hair.

Oh, and I'm 5'10".

Any suggestions?


----------



## bwaybaby918 (Oct 17, 2009)

At his weight, a back carry really is best, ergonomically speaking 

Have you tried hooking some toys on to the strap with him in a back carry in your Ergo? Maybe that would help him leave your hair alone. The Scootababy really is the best hip carrier around, but it's only really good for a hip carry and I don't find mine that comfy for long periods of time with dd who is 24 lbs.

The only other thing I can recommend is a good woven wrap or a toddler carrier more suitable for front carries. My daughter actually prefers front carries, so I got myself a toddler size Babies Beyond Borders buckle carrier (I have the half buckle, b/c I like the Mei Tai straps with the buckle belt). I LOOOOOOVE it! She feels almost weightless when I wear her on my front, b/c their support belt is so very supportive!

Good luck!


----------



## ABO Mama (Aug 26, 2010)

The scootababy is the best ssc style hip carrier out there.

You can also sport the awesome high, side pony tail for back carries


----------



## insidevoice (Feb 16, 2011)

They hair-pull in a side carry as well. My best solution has been to wear a braid or a bandanna. It's a very um- down to earth- look, but it discourages little fingers.


----------



## Lauren710 (Apr 22, 2008)

I gave DD toys to hold while in a back carry and that worked sometimes, but she was never a really bad hair-puller. A medium length wrap is great for hip carries - still comfy for carrying my.. wow, 28 month old (how did she get so old already??).


----------



## lisko15 (Sep 26, 2008)

Thanks for the responses Mamas!

Unfortunately a ponytail won't do it. My hair is almost shoulder length, so some would still hang out for him to grab. He's a rather bad hair puller at this time and not quite old enough to get that it "HURTS" Mommy. I don't think toys would work to distract him, unless I wrapped a cord around my neck or something. (Why are electrical cords so much fun????)

I'm really looking for something for short walks and trips to the store. We have the Ergo and DH will back carry him when we camp and/or hike.

I have my eye on a ring sling (with a pleated shoulder) and an Ellaroo Mei Hip Carrier on Diaperswappers... but I can't decide which would be better. Any thoughts on which one would be comfier on the shoulder????

Thanks!!!!


----------



## bwaybaby918 (Oct 17, 2009)

Honestly, if you're going for a hip carrier - Scootababy. It has a shoulder that cups your shoulder like a ring sling but has the support of an SSC. The Ellaroo Mei Hip carrier is not as comfy in the shoulder, IMO, b/c the weight isn't as supported as it is in the Scootababy.


----------

